#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-10-16
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 16 18:04:17 2012 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-mötet
<HakanS>  #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<HakanS> HakanS:
 * gusnan är åskådare
<Altrium-223> jag
<Altrium-223> o/
<HakanS> Ingen större uppslutning.
<johanre> Hhhmm, märker det...
<HakanS> Tre deltagare är lite för dåligt.
<gusnan> Vi har ju kört 20:30 förr, folk kanske tror det är då det är ...
<HakanS> Ja, det kan vara så.
<HakanS> Jag är rätt krasslig, så jag kan inte vara med på mötet i alla fall.
<HakanS> Personligen skulle jag vilja senarelägga det två veckor.
<johanre> Helt OK, det är ju ändå inte folk här. Tycker du skall krya på dig istället!
<gusnan> Jag håller med johanre
<Altrium-223> håller med.
<HakanS> Då skickar jag ut en ny kallelse då.
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 16 18:20:53 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2012/ubuntu-se-mote.2012-10-16-18.04.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2012/ubuntu-se-mote.2012-10-16-18.04.html
 * HakanS ska försöka kurera sig.
<johanre> Gör så, ha en skön kväll!
<fdsvensson_> Hörde rykte om att det är inställt. Stämmer det?
<fdsvensson_> Jag hamnade vist på en felaktig kanal, fast jag kopierade in länkadr.
<fdsvensson_> Okej. Tycker vi borde ta det här mötet på Forum istället. Fler som kommer, fler diskussioner. Kan kanske utmynna i något positivt. Folk vill inte gå med i LP utan att göra ngt där.
